# Caught Flounder vs. Store Bought Flounder



## SnookMook

Man, I've got to tell you. My girlfriend is always buying that farm raised flounder from Publix and I keep telling her that fish is okay, but nothing like fresh caught.

The reason this comes up is, until recently keeper flounder seemed hard to come by in the Tampa Bay area. I think they got hit hard by the red tide a few years ago and they are just now coming back. 

Anyway, well today, I cooked up a couple of pieces of Publix store bought flounder side by side with some I caught last week, which I even froze to try and even the score. Well I've got news you could probably figure out. 

Oh my god! The fresh caught, yet even frozen flounder blew the Publix fish out of the water, pardon the pun. It was night and day and now my girl wants me to start trying to catch more flounder (her favorite). 

So I guess it's more trips to the East Coast. LOL


----------



## sprtsracer

SnookMook said:


> ...Oh my god! The fresh caught, yet even frozen flounder blew the Publix fish out of the water, pardon the pun. It was night and day and now my girl wants me to start trying to catch more flounder (her favorite).
> 
> So I guess it's more trips to the East Coast. LOL


And you are complaining??? Hmmmm...gives me an idea! Maybe I could try that and mine would encourage me to fish a lot more!!! I would take advantage of everything she said, and just keep remindering her about that meal! :fishing:


----------



## FishinAddiction

SnookMook said:


> Man, I've got to tell you. My girlfriend is always buying that farm raised flounder from Publix and I keep telling her that fish is okay, but nothing like fresh caught.
> 
> The reason this comes up is, until recently keeper flounder seemed hard to come by in the Tampa Bay area. I think they got hit hard by the red tide a few years ago and they are just now coming back.
> 
> Anyway, well today, I cooked up a couple of pieces of Publix store bought flounder side by side with some I caught last week, which I even froze to try and even the score. Well I've got news you could probably figure out.
> 
> Oh my god! The fresh caught, yet even frozen flounder blew the Publix fish out of the water, pardon the pun. It was night and day and now my girl wants me to start trying to catch more flounder (her favorite).
> 
> So I guess it's more trips to the East Coast. LOL




Maybe she just sees an easy way to keep you away from home so she can do some "Fishing" of her own


----------



## VICIII

Honey I did you a big favor and caught you some Fresh Flounder... Just for you sweetie...


----------



## SnookMook

LOL guys. I wasn't complaining. I just couldn't believe the difference in taste and texture. I cooked them exacty the same side by side and wow what a difference.

By the way my girlfriend loves to fish as well. But you know chicks, her time is consumed by many other things. If I was a chick I would need thirty hours in the day. 

Hell, just watching her get ready to go to work makes me tired. Waste of a good hour if you ask me. LOL


----------



## Jigmaster

*Fresh Fish*

Well another thing is going out for Dinner especially Red lobster they are the worst (catch of the Day my azz) yea maybe one Day last Month after it sat on the comercial guys boat with not enough ice on it,then the 30-45 min it sat at the wholsale market to get wheighed and paid,
Then to the seafood distributor where he picks it up in the hot Fla. sun then delivers it to the Resaurant it sits to get checked in again,
oh ya and the $6.00 hr cook who prepairs your catch of the Day as it sat out all Day thawing Spoiling. No Thanks! 

Really i can no longer go out to eat Fish -kinda sucks when you know better. They tell you when you go to send it back it is suppose to smell like Fish. There is only one thing i eat that smells like Fish -and it aint Fish! 

Whats worse is when they serve you Talapia and Tell you its Grouper.

My fav resuarant on Dunlawton got fined for this.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

mmm., furry flounder


----------



## HellRhaY

how many months/weeks do you think the flounder in market was stock in the store freezer?


----------



## SnookMook

I'm not sure the being frozen for a long time is the reason. I think it has something to do with what they probably feed the farm raised fish. 

I've experimented with fresh vs frozen and short frozen vs. long frozen before.


----------



## DVO

*Natural grown Chicken VS. Hormone Grown Chicken*

I spent 5 years of my life in a little town near Wichita Kansas back in early '80. We got our food supply basically from our backyard, from vegetable to meat (chicken, pork...), everything grown naturally. Fresh, natural chicken is the best, I'm talking about thousand times better than the one from store. I truly believe that those hormone has a lot to do with those new disease discovered in human in the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Metallica20687

Jigmaster said:


> Well another thing is going out for Dinner especially Red lobster they are the worst (catch of the Day my azz) yea maybe one Day last Month after it sat on the comercial guys boat with not enough ice on it,then the 30-45 min it sat at the wholsale market to get wheighed and paid,
> Then to the seafood distributor where he picks it up in the hot Fla. sun then delivers it to the Resaurant it sits to get checked in again,
> oh ya and the $6.00 hr cook who prepairs your catch of the Day as it sat out all Day thawing Spoiling. No Thanks!
> 
> Really i can no longer go out to eat Fish -kinda sucks when you know better. They tell you when you go to send it back it is suppose to smell like Fish. There is only one thing i eat that smells like Fish -and it aint Fish!
> 
> Whats worse is when they serve you Talapia and Tell you its Grouper.
> 
> My fav resuarant on Dunlawton got fined for this.


could not have said that any better my friend. i do not eat any fish i do not catch.


----------



## barty b

dirtyhandslopez said:


> mmm., furry flounder



Ummm...That aint supposed to smell like fish either.


----------



## cpn_aaron

Yeah, my wife bought some store bought Publix flounder adn was surprised it tasted nothing like the fresh Ponce Inlet caught flatties I bring home. Much of the Publix flunder on E Coast Fl is actually arrowtooth flounder fromt eh pacific northwest. That's half the reason teh fillets are wafer tine. Arrowtooths don't get much bigger than 2 lbbs and only became a commercial species when other flatfish stocks became depleted. Eating down the chain in the seas and quality my friends.
I only get Publix fish if I'm hard up like lately when I've been off teh water for more than a month.


----------

